# Wiper motor animated coffin



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I finally finished up my animated coffin.
I used Otaku's motor control board and 2 stage timer with a PIR for the trigger and a Cowlacious sound board for the audio.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good job, Steve!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"You shouldn't have buried me. I'm not dead!":jol:

It was an honest mistake, I'm sure


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

That is a cool Prop! The opening and closing is real smoothe!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job ... love the movement.


----------

